# punch it!



## Boom (Oct 26, 2004)

So... one day i got mad at my girlfriend. punched the side of her car, put a big dent in the rear quarter panel. its a nissan 200sx 1.6 . anyways. she wants to get the dent fixed. she got some stupid estimate of $1200. i got a estamate of $650. i was told its because there is a bar or brace in the rear quarter panel and this place wants to like take the inside panel off to look at the bar and see if its damaged. could my fist really bend a bar that is supposed to stop a car in a crash? what should i do about all this?

also. is there a removable rear quarter? it looks like its all one peice with the hood. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

i don't know anything about anything when it comes to body work, but it sounds like this is a prime example of people taking advantage of the uninformed. they're probably trying to milk her for more money. just my $.02.


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

get a toilet plunger and try to pull it out


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well is the dent rounded or does it have a crease in it. If its the former you can either pull it out with a suction, or push it back from the inside. If its a creased dent then itll be alot harder to make it look perfect again, If you feel froggy then you could use a cold form dolly and small hammer to try and smack it out from the inside, just take your time and work in small increments, but if you dont think your up to it, then take it in. If you where close to where I live, id fix it for a case of beer, and some hot wings :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

taking the interior panel off and taking a look should be part of the free estimate, and they really shouldnt even have to look at it. i mean they do this shit all day everyday, im sure they know how a 200sx is designed (as far as a simple "bar/brace) i mean if you only punched it i honestly dont think you would have touched anytihng past the body panel. and for the high price the chaances are they have to repaint the entire quarter panel (creased metal=bondo, no crease=_could_ be removed without a need for repaint) and if its a good shop or not (imho it makes no real huge difference) they would paint the adjacent panels for a proper color match...of sorts.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Maybe you should invest in some anger management classes. 

But seriously, sometimes shops will give a "heavy" estimate, because they know you're not paying for it, someone else is. I'd say go to another shop, then average the three estimates and that's what you owe her (pretty standard procedure for some insurance companies, most lawsuits, etc).


----------

